# Learning Pressure Points



## VegMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm just starting to learn the use of pressure points strikes. Can someone offer suggestions on best way to learn these points? Any recommended books or videos to help locate and memorize these points? 

How do you guys learn these points? Did you use any reference? Thanks.


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2010)

VegMan said:


> Hi, I'm just starting to learn the use of pressure points strikes. Can someone offer suggestions on best way to learn these points? Any recommended books or videos to help locate and memorize these points?
> 
> How do you guys learn these points? Did you use any reference? Thanks.


 
I believe this question was answered on another thread here..That being said I will give the same answer..Grandmaster George Dillman www.dillman.com
has some excellent books and DVD's on the subject as does Master Mark Gridley www.ichf.com... The only downside on pressure points is they do not work on everybody...I tried and tested all my family and no one, not even my little 16 year old Niece feels them...Practice, Practice, Practice is the *ONLY *way to memorize them..If there is a seminar coming to a location near you, you should make every effort to attend...


----------



## VegMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'd really like to have a diagram that shows the romanized Korean or Japanese names of the points. Know of any resource that has that? Will I find this in Grandmaster Dillman's books?


----------



## MikeRitche (Jan 23, 2010)

VegMan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'd really like to have a diagram that shows the romanized Korean or Japanese names of the points. Know of any resource that has that? Will I find this in Grandmaster Dillman's books?


 

Check out "Essential Anatomy for Healing and the Martial Arts" by Marc Tedeschi


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 23, 2010)

VegMan said:


> Hi, I'm just starting to learn the use of pressure points strikes. Can someone offer suggestions on best way to learn these points? Any recommended books or videos to help locate and memorize these points?
> 
> How do you guys learn these points? Did you use any reference? Thanks.


I learned them in class from a qualified instructor.  Books and videos, especially for this sort of thing, are good for reference material only.  I would be very hesitant about learning pressure point techniques from a book or a video.

Daniel


----------



## VegMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Also wondering how you guys learn to say the korean names of these points properly. I don't want to butcher the pronunciation.


----------



## dortiz (Jan 24, 2010)

I am also going with Daniels answer:

"I learned them in class from a qualified instructor"

Its the only correct one ; )


Dave O.


----------



## goingd (Jan 24, 2010)

I never worried about the Korean names for them. I just go with where they're located on the body. The name of something isn't going to help me when I actually have to use it. ^_^


----------



## destructautomaton (Jan 24, 2010)

I find the subject endlessly fascinating and I have begun learning about them from an instructor who I was lucky to meet. I agree the books andvids can only come after the instruction asa reference.


----------

